# Phillip Rocke - Signature Series - The Soda & The Gum



## TrevDaDev (29/6/16)

Hello fellow vapers!
Has anyone tried the new Phillip Rocke - Signature Series - The Soda & The Gum?
Any idea where and when it will be available in SA?

I


----------



## sabrefm1 (29/6/16)

never tried any in the range. but when i one day have lots of moola i want to try lots of international liquids

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Christos (29/6/16)

I have tried the Philippines rocke signature series that @SAVapeGear stocks. It is a great tasting juice worth the cash imho.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sabrefm1 (29/6/16)

been reading an interview now i doubt id try his liquids as due to my religion. not sure if he steeps all liquids in wine barrels
http://firstwefeast.com/eat/2015/03/phillip-rocke-the-vaping-gawd


----------



## Vapington (29/6/16)

Nope these ones wont be steeped like that


----------



## sabrefm1 (29/6/16)

Vapington said:


> Nope these ones wont be steeped like that



do you know which ones other creme de le creme


----------



## TrevDaDev (29/6/16)

Christos said:


> I have tried the Philippines rocke signature series that @SAVapeGear stocks. It is a great tasting juice worth the cash imho.



I have both the signature series juices out in SA (Strawberry ice cream & vape the rainbow), these juices are the tits. That's why I am hoping these 2 of his signature series come to SA. He claims these will be the last 2 flavours produced out of the series.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vapington (29/6/16)

sabrefm1 said:


> do you know which ones other creme de le creme


None as far as I am aware. However the concentrates used could contain alcohol - many concentrates contain ethyl alcohol


----------



## Silver (6/7/16)

TrevDaDev said:


> Hello fellow vapers!
> Has anyone tried the new Phillip Rocke - Signature Series - The Soda & The Gum?
> Any idea where and when it will be available in SA?
> 
> ...



Thread moved to 'who has stock'
This is the correct place to ask the question @TrevDaDev


----------

